# Cannondale/Bergamont in FFM



## grecco86 (10. Juni 2008)

Hi Leute,


mal ne kurze Frage, wo kann man die Freeride von Cannondale (alternativ: Bergamont), in Frankfurt kaufen?
Bitte jetzt nicht mit Comments a la "Guck doch auf der Herstellerseite" kommen, danke! Denn da war ich schon und habe leider feststellen muessen, dass die Listen nicht mehr up-to-date sind.


greetz,
grecco


----------



## fuzzball (10. Juni 2008)

kuckst du http://www.mainbike.de/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## grecco86 (10. Juni 2008)

Danke erstmal!

Bei mainbike hatte ich schon angefragt. Die muessten erst bestellen und ueberhaupt ist es unsicher ob sie cannondale bikes bekommen bzw. dieses spezifische fahrrad was ich moechte.

Danke tortzdem!


----------



## Bruder Jörn (10. Juni 2008)

grecco86 schrieb:


> Danke erstmal!
> 
> Bei mainbike hatte ich schon angefragt. Die muessten erst bestellen und ueberhaupt ist es unsicher ob sie cannondale bikes bekommen bzw. dieses spezifische fahrrad was ich moechte.
> 
> Danke tortzdem!



Frag mal den Erdi von den Eisbären. Der hat Cannondale bereits mit der Muttermilch aufgesogen. Wenn der's nicht weiss, dann keiner.


----------



## grecco86 (11. Juni 2008)

Danke! Habe ihm gerade ne PM diesbezueglich gesendet!


----------



## Konaschaf (11. Juni 2008)

Servus, also Cannondale kannst Du über Custom-Deluxe am Friedberger-Platz beziehen, Bergamont über den Laden Bike-X-Dream an der Friedberger-Landstr. direkt an der Warte oberhalb der ARAL bzw des Mc Donalds.


----------



## grecco86 (11. Juni 2008)

Danke konaschaf für die Adressen.
Werde demnächst die beiden Bike-Shops abchecken.


----------



## Erdi01 (11. Juni 2008)

*@grecco86*, ich antworte direkt hier. CD in Frankfurt sieht übel aus, für die Abwärtsorientierten erst recht. Mehr als die beiden hier genannten Händler sind mir in Frankfurt auch nicht bekannt. In Neu-Isenburg wäre noch Rad und Triathlon Shop in der Hugenotten-Allee, wie der Name schon sagt FR/DHmäßig auch eher nix. Müssen alle bestellen, genauso wie Wellmann in Rossdorf, der ist auch auf CC spezialisiert. Der Einzige von dem ich weis, dass er was da hat - oder hatte, wenn's mittlerweile vertickt ist -  Bernd Stenger in Hössbach.


----------



## Adrenalino (11. Juni 2008)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> *@grecco86*,Der Einzige von dem ich weis, dass er was da hat - oder hatte, wenn's mittlerweile vertickt ist -  Bernd Stenger in Hössbach.



Er hat einiges da, guggst du hier:

http://www.stenger-bike.de/bin/nav/produkte.html?sid=SFBCiX8AAAEAAET4L0k,menu=6,do=select:1014


----------



## grecco86 (12. Juni 2008)

Danke fuer die Adressen und Links!

Laut der Seite vom Stenger-Bike haben die aber leider nicht die Perp-Serie, nach der ich suche. Ich werde aber demnächst mal dann da anfragen.

Gibt es vielleicht noch andere Shops außerhalb von FFM?


----------



## Erdi01 (12. Juni 2008)

grecco86 schrieb:


> Laut der Seite vom Stenger-Bike haben die aber leider nicht die Perp-Serie, nach der ich suche.


Doch hatt er. Bernd ist der größte CD und Spezi Dealer hier in Rhein Main. Wenn einer was da hatt, dann er.

All Mountain in Wiesbaden fällt mir noch ein, ist auch nicht sooo klein und wenn's weiter weg sein darf - Detfef von Radsport-Biking. Ist die Internetadresse wenn's um CD geht. Der baut dier alles was Du willst zum fairen Preis zusammen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## grecco86 (12. Juni 2008)

Wenn er doch die Perp-Serie hat, kommt er auf meine CD-Liste die ich dann abklappern werde! 
Danke!


----------

